# resource for the science of saponification kid terms?



## josafeen (Nov 4, 2010)

was wondering if anyone knows of a resource for teaching kids the science, but not necessarily in depth chemistry. I'd like to build a unit for my 9 year old around soap making, and was hoping there is a child appropriate book or website that has at least some focus on the science (and some soap history vignettes would be a bonus!)without being high school chemistry level. So, maybe it would talk about bases, and salts, but not get into the periodic table lol.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

There used to be a page  that broke it down in a very humorous way using bunnies representing the oils, a pack of wolves representing the lye.

When a wolf bit a rabbit it transformed into a couple of sheep (soap) and a border collie (glycerin). If the soap recipe was a 0% superfat, you ended up with a bunch of sheep and border collies. If the soap recipe was superfatted, you had sheep, border collies and a few rabbits. If the soap recipe was lye heavy, you would still have wolves around ...

I believe that was the way the story went .... does anyone else remember this??


----------



## josafeen (Nov 4, 2010)

Thats exactly the type of thing i was hoping for ) i'll go check the link out! Thank you


----------



## josafeen (Nov 4, 2010)

Darn, dead link. Ill google some of the terms


----------



## josafeen (Nov 4, 2010)

Was this it?
http://www.imafrugalgirl.com/SoapandBathandBodyEbook.pdf


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

The link has been deadc for a few years. It was real cute with not only the explanation but pictures of bunnies, wolves and collies... rabbits popping into sheep ... 

Wish it was still available


----------

